
Astronauts are repairing a hole in wall of International Space Station - kartikkumar
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/leak-iss-1.4804499
======
dbomhof
"In effect, he literally touched space without a space suit," tweeted the
YouTube channel Techniques Spatiale. - Dude

